# MRSA-and my yucky pics



## chungdokwan123 (Dec 25, 2009)

Since it seems that this information will be responsibly received, here we go.

First, a little educational stuff:  http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=567

Back in June of this year, I contracted MRSA.  

Did I make contact with it in the dojang?  Almost certainly not due to the time between my last class and the onset of infection.

Did I get it from a shopping cart at the grocery store?  Did I get it from the local urgent care facility during a visit there to have a sinus infection treated?  Who knows......but I have come to understand that it is EVERYWHERE......and the chances of making contact with it increase in settings like those we train in or where we make lots of physical contact with others.  It's been proven that athletic environments are a source of spreading this nasty bug.......and martial arts schools are included.

What's ironic is that the very people who treated and took care of me....the good folks who, with God's guidance, saved my hand....admitted to me that they themselves are a likely source of spreading this stuff.  After all, they go to the store after work just like the rest of us.  That's not an indictment.....just a fact. 

Now, I suppose that the most important things to be gleaned from my example is to practice prevention to the extent possible, and if an infection is suspected to get medical attention as soon as possible......and I did those things......which just goes to show how nasty MRSA really is.

From the day I noticed a small bump on my thumb to the day a surgeon told me I would be rushed into surgery with the words, "I will try to save your hand" was only five short days......and during those five days I had been to two different doctors THREE times while taking TWO different antibiotics!  The flesh eating bug is real, folks.  

Hell, I initially thought I only had a spider bite......and now this surgeon tells me I might lose my hand.  Such would generally qualify as a serious kick in the ***.  

I woke up after surgery, and I have to admit......I started crying......afraid to look at what might not be there.  The attending nurse quickly assured me that everything was still attached......just minus some bits and pieces. 








These two photos were taken just hours after surgery.  I spent two days in the hospital being pumped full of Vancomycin and Daptomycin.......along with two other oral antibiotics that I took during the month-long ritual of daily whirlpool and debridement.......and that wonder re-packing of the wound.....each and every damned day.  

But, at least I've still got the hand.  It doesn't work quite as well as it did, but it makes one hell of a nice accessory for the rest of the arm.

I thank God and a host of wonderful medical personnel that my hand was saved, and so far there is no indication of any heart problems often associated with such an infection.

Use this information as you will.....if it will help bring the necessary attention to the existence and seriousness of this nasty bug, if it will help prevent even one case of it, then I consider that a good thing.

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Seasons Greetings....and a Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 25, 2009)

Chungdokwan thatwas a pic we shall never forget, I am glad you are better and hopefully you will be able to spead the news about this terrible disease.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2009)

Over here MRSA seems to be invariably caught in hospital while recovering from an operation that involves having open wounds. I've never heard of anyone catching it outside hospital which is scary enough in it's self. I'd certainly never concerned my self that it might be caught elsewhere so thank you for bringing that to our attention! I hope all goes well with you now though. 
I found this site for the UK, I wouldn't have thought of looking before.
http://www.mrsaactionuk.net/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your encounter with MRSA. I had a run-in with it about two years ago - on my face. Like you, I thought it was a spider bite, but it blew up huge in just two days. Went to the minor emergency clinic and yep it was MRSA. Hurt like hell when the Dr drained it.

People should be aware, this stuff is everywhere, and it is life-threatening. Main problem is how resistant it is to normal antibiotics.


----------



## AriesKai (Dec 25, 2009)

chungdokwan123 said:


> Since it seems that this information will be responsibly received, here we go.
> 
> First, a little educational stuff:  http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=567
> 
> ...




:erg: Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Carol (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you too and very, very, very glad you are OK, Chungdokwan :asian: 

Two of my colleagues have had to take time off to deal with staph infections.   One contracted MRSA herself from a shopping cart (she is sure of it because she pushes the cart with her forearm...which is where the infection started. The other had to rush both of his kids to the hospital with the infection on their faces, only to find that the local hospital couldn't stabilze them and they had to be transported in to Boston Children's for treatment.  They didn't have VRSA/MRSA but what they had was still rather nasty.

A couple ideas I'll throw out for anyone interested...

I keep a bottle of hand sanitizer on a carabiner clip on my key chain.  Keeps it handy for just about any circumstance.  I also keep a bottle of Staph-A-Septic in my gym bag and use that if I get any owies at the gym or while training.


----------



## Steve (Dec 25, 2009)

MRSA is no joke.  Damn.  I'm glad you're okay.  I had a staph infection (not MRSA thank goodness) and had to repack it daily for about 10 days.  I had a 1" diameter hole in my arm.  Yuck.


----------



## ATC (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope that you will have a full recovery. Thanks for sharing and may you and your family have a very Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## granfire (Dec 25, 2009)

erm, the thumbnails caught me a little off guard...(not to worry, I don't toss my cookies easily, unless somebody goes first  )

I think it's a good reminder, since especially us athletic 'healthy' types tend to overlook the little ouwies and try to shake them off with a bit of ice and an Ibuprofene.

I, too with you a speedy and _full_ recovery and the best to you and your family.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow. I am so glad you're ok! My cousin was diagnosed with MRSA about a week ago. It's serious stuff. She was in ALOT of pain, infected on her arms and chest. Thank God she was diagnosed in time and is being treated, or she would have lost an arm if not her life. She had to make several trips to GP's and Derms before getting a diagnosis. This is a serious infection for sure. Wishing you a complete and speedy recovery. :asian:


----------



## wushuguy (Dec 26, 2009)

:erg: ... note to self: disinfect house more often and wear gloves when going out.

Wow I heard of it, but until you posted your pics, I never knew how serious it was!!!
I have some slow healing wounds on my arms and hands, but I've not seen that.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## chungdokwan123 (Dec 27, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> > :erg: ... note to self: disinfect house more often and wear gloves when going out.
> 
> 
> A chemical warfare suit might do the trick.
> ...


----------



## chungdokwan123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Carol said:


> > Merry Christmas to you too and very, very, very glad you are OK, Chungdokwan :asian:
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Steve (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing beats a good shower.  After class, I wash my hands for at least a minute in warm water with good soap.  

Keep cuts covered on the mats, practice good hygiene and tell your partners if you're injured.  These won't make you bulletproof, but they help.

Best thing I can recommend is KS Skincreme (link is just to the first storefront I googled that sells it... I have no experience with them).  It's a foam, like hair mousse, that you use before class.  It's not greasy or anything.  Use this or something like it.  There are other products that are similar, but this is what I use.  Funny, but I became a little lax in using it and a couple weeks later got my first ever case of ringworm!  Yuck.   It looks expensive, but the can is big and will last you a long time.


----------

